# fuel filter replacement



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

My car won't start cause fuel's not getting to the engine.

Anyone has replaced the fuel filter? It's easily accesible. How do I relieve pressure in system?

Any fuel system cleaners you recommend?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> My car won't start cause fuel's not getting to the engine.
> 
> Anyone has replaced the fuel filter? It's easily accessible. How do I relieve pressure in system?
> 
> Any fuel system cleaners you recommend?


You pull the fuse from the circuit and run the engine till it dies.
Since Engine isn't running that that will not do it so I guess you will just have to use ragsa to soak up the fuel when you disconnect it.
Have not replaced mine and i am over 90K now.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't think your problem is the fuel filter. Anyway, the filter should be replaced every two years or 30,000 miles. You don't need to relieve pressure in the system. Fuel will leak out not spray.


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

wine said:


> My car won't start cause fuel's not getting to the engine.
> 
> Anyone has replaced the fuel filter? It's easily accesible. How do I relieve pressure in system?
> 
> Any fuel system cleaners you recommend?


Sounds like a fuel pump issue, perhaps. Replace that, or at least have it looked at. Could be the filter, but only if it was totally blocked somehow. Even if it was blocked, it could have affected the fuel pump because it was pumping against more pressure than it should have been.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

if it were the pump, its farly easy to pull out, just remove your back seats to accses your pump, then from there is self explanitory, you can do any diagnostics, or repars/replacements you need from there, but first make sure you ckeck all the simple stuff first


----------



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

It's a good idea to loosen the fuel filler cap to relieve pressure in the fuel system too.

Wine, it could be the fuel pump fuse.

If you have the pipe off to change the filter you can check fuel delivery by carefully running a long pipe into a jar and checking if the pump works with ignition on.

If the pump works it could then be the fuel pressure regulator at fault...


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

markweatherill said:


> It's a good idea to loosen the fuel filler cap to relieve pressure in the fuel system too.
> 
> Wine, it could be the fuel pump fuse.
> 
> ...



yes pull off of the gas cap, otherwise tempetures (ambiant) will afect tank pressure, this is very unlikly but it can affect your return (altho i cant think of any thing you will be disconecting on the tank side) just on the highside of the system


----------



## fred99sr20 (Dec 18, 2003)

When you turn your key to ON position before starting, can you hear the pump prime itself?


----------



## iworshiplemons (Mar 2, 2007)

You don't have to run the car with the pump off.
Simply unscrew the gas cap to relieve most of the pressure then use a couple of shop rags and stuff 'em in around the filter when you pry it off. Make sure the engine is cold before you do so. Gasoline is flammable.

I NEVER run the motor dry of gasoline.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Im changing my fuel filter.....cant get the thing off, i took off both clamps, what a bitch this is! How do u get this thing off without killing the hoses or is mine just stuck?


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ryan's Altima, just keep at it. It is a major pain. Pull at a while, then try to get a pair of needle nose pliers on the nipple of the fuel filter below the tube and see if you can rock it back and forth. I've changed mine twice and even the second time it was a huge pain. One of my least favorite things to do.


----------



## Sum119 (May 26, 2007)

Hi I just put in my new fuel filter, but im having such a hard time putting on the clamp that goes on the bottom of the filter. What is the best way to put on the clamp that goes on the bottom of the filter? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't it just push right in the and clamp opens and then closes on it? I dont remember having any kind of problems with that. Should just go right in there.


----------



## Sum119 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks I got the clamp on now. I was having a problem with the limited space to get my hands in that area.


----------

